# Pigs feet



## lovinmylabs (Jan 5, 2010)

I just bought some of these gross things. Would I use these as a meal or snack? Im on week three of feeding raw!! I believe this is the week you introduce pork :smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Pigs feet would make a good snack, but thats about it. I don't like them at all, they make all four of our dogs really gassy.

I would introduce some other kind of pork rather than these...start with pork riblets or something. Other people like pork neck bones, but I am not a huge fan of those either, the bone is pretty odd shaped and they don't seem to eat all of it.


----------



## lovinmylabs (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks....I knew I could count on you!! :smile:

Well I guess I bombed! I bought pork necks and pork feet!!

I guess now I need to go back and find pork riblets??


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

You certainly don't have to. I know a lot of people who feed both of those items without an issue...its just my personal choice not to feed them! I just like pork riblets the most because there is a good proportion of meat to bone on them, because the pork neck bones are very boney without a lot of meat on them. I don't think the pork feet have much meat at all on them...


----------



## lovinmylabs (Jan 5, 2010)

Where do you normally buy pork riblets?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I get them from our meat distributor here in Denver for about $.90 per pound. Its one of the more expensive things we buy! Have you found a distributor that will sell to you for wholesale prices in your area?


----------



## lovinmylabs (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes I found one but have not ordered from them yet. I've been buying from Walmart and my local grocery store. I also order the chicken backs from a local butcher $20 for 40 LBS not too bad right? I guess I will order these riblets....thanks again!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I would call your distributor first and ask them to fax or email you a raw feeding menu to you so you can look things over. Here is a sample list from our distributor.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

That's a good deal on the riblets! usually the best pork deals I find are on the ribs but only on occasion and then during the summer the "picnic shoulder roast" goes on sale for about $.70/lb.


----------



## lovinmylabs (Jan 5, 2010)

Here is another question The picnic roast, do you cut it up or are they small enough to feed as a whole meal? n I just dont know how big they come. maybe a whole roast equals both meals of the day??


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

lovinmylabs said:


> Here is another question The picnic roast, do you cut it up or are they small enough to feed as a whole meal? n I just dont know how big they come. maybe a whole roast equals both meals of the day??


The roasts we get are normally large enough to feed all 4 girls for 1 meal. Sometimes the bone is an odd shape so it makes my job of cutting it into 4 portions more difficult :biggrin:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

jdatwood said:


> The roasts we get are normally large enough to feed all 4 girls for 1 meal. Sometimes the bone is an odd shape so it makes my job of cutting it into 4 portions more difficult :biggrin:


I buy Boston Butt pork roasts regularly. The guys at the grocery store will cut them in half for me on their bandsaw. 1/2 a roast = 1 meal for my Danes with a little cut off of each for the cats. I usually get 3 or 4 of these roasts at a time and it just takes them a few minutes to cut them in half.


----------



## rawfeederr (Sep 9, 2009)

I used to feed pigs feet all the time. My dog didn't LOVE them, but he ate them.


It depends on what size of dog you have. If you have a large dog (70+lbs) you could probably feed it as a snack. My dog is only 45lbs, so I fed them as a meal. Good luck! :wink:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

lovinmylabs said:


> Here is another question The picnic roast, do you cut it up or are they small enough to feed as a whole meal? n I just dont know how big they come. maybe a whole roast equals both meals of the day??


We buy them regularly... actually they're most of the pork we feed, though sometmes we give our corgi pork nec more as a rec bone than anything, as they're pretty tough for him to work through. 
I'd say they're an average of 7 or 8 lbs, like any cut of meat it varies. I love them because I cut chunks off of it to use as meals, and I give the big bone in it to my GSD mix as a rec bone and he loves it.


----------

